# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا >  شوک الکتریکی هفتگی انجمن کنکور 3 (hossein_R)

## Parniya

*هر هفته یکی از اعضا ( فعال ) رو یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم* 
*

و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

**نفر سوم ...

عاقا ! حسیــــن 
**
**



دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید* *

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه 
*
*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :
*
*
مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه به جون فرهادم !*

----------


## Parniya

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مشاور 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟بنده خدا!  این چ سوالیه اخه 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بهله صد در صد 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ ن بابا پسل خوفیه 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم*  :23: *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ رو اقاهه پروفش خخخخ اخه همیشه هست !!

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 25 نفر ، نوشابه نداریم عاقا حسین  شوخی گردم 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با پسرا دیگه ، اره حسین ؟ *  :23: *

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) فهمیده 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ همین 5 مین پیش خودش اعتراف کرد ترسوهههه 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ بس که عکس اون اقاهه رو میذاره .. نمیدونم کیه خب 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ خب مشاوره خوب میده به من چ *  :Y (549): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه اصلا*  :Yahoo (66): *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ اخلاق بد ندیدم داشته باشه منطقیه و خوش برخورد 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ r کیه  

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

محض! خنده س 

**

17. ی ارزو واسش :موفقیت عاقبت بخیری سلامتی 

18.ی نصیحت : خوب بمون*

----------


## sahel.

تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  کارگردان

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟  نیدونم والا!!!!!!!!!  (خودش بگه !!!!!!!! )

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بهههههههله  چجورم ماشاالله روابط عمومیشون خیلی بالاست .خخخ

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ بعضی وقتااااااا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نیدونم اینم از خودشون بپرسید  دی !!!!!!!!! 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟  فکر میکنم کلا ادم حساسی باشن حالا ب چیو دیگه نمیدونم!!!!!!!

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ همشون گفتم ک روابط عمومی بالااااااااا  خخخخخخ

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با همه خوبن 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)   عاقای اخمو  ( اره بهش میاد )  البته مهربون ( چ پارادوکسی شد!!!!! خخخخ)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک از ایشون

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ والا یاده چیزی  یا کسی نمیندازه

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ ..........

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه بابا !!!!!!!! ( باید بیشتر باشه  اخه خیلی فعالن  خخخخخخخخ)

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ فک میکنم زود ناراحت میشه ، ادم خوش قلبیه 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ ...........

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :    خب نمیتونم تصویر بذارم ایشالله بعدا

17. ی ارزو واسش : سحرگاهان که شبنم  آیتی از  پاک بودن را به گلها هدیه می بخشد ، به آن محراب پاکش آرزو کردم برایت : خوب دیدن ، خوب بودن و خوب ماندن را

18.ی نصیحت :  من کی باشم ایشون و نصیحت بکنم !!!!!!!!!! ( خب من اسم اینو نمیذارم  نصیحت 1- از سیاست امسال فاصله بگیرید2- فیلمم نبینید لطفا ؛ اخه نمیذارن درس بخونید انشاالله بعد از کنکور وقت زیاده )

----------


## venus95

1.مدیریت2.هنوز که ندیدم 3.تاحدودی.4.نه اصلا 5.خدامیدونه 6.رورفیق رفقاش 7-پونزده 8.منظور؟؟؟متعادل 9.بامرام لوطی.10خخخخ هردو ازهم 11.یاد یکی شمانمیشناسیدش .خخخ12  :Y (408): 13بعله کاربربه این فعالی14ویژگی بدنداره ویژگی خوبشم خوش برخوردبودن15نظری نیس16من برم دیگه مامانم صیدامیکنه خخخ17موفقیت18خودش آخرمشاوره ست من چی بگم

----------


## MohadeseH_M5R

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دامپروری خخخخخخخ میره پیش دوستش یادته؟؟؟؟؟خخخخخخخخ

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ازش پرسیدم یه چیزی ج داد خخخخخخخخخ!!!!خدت بگو

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ فک کنم بوده!!!

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ کلا رو اعصابه؟؟!!اسکی بازی میکنه!! خخخخخخخ

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ خودشو فک کنم!!وهرکی مشهدی باشه!!درست میگم یره؟؟؟؟؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟  کلا خودش باعث حساسیته!! خخخخخخ(روی اینکه کسی ازش دلخور بشه!!! اینم جدیش)

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ هیچکی جذب نمیشه مگه ادم قحطه؟؟؟ خخخخخخخخ

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ والا ما هرچی دیدیم با دختراس خخخخخخ زشته!!خجالت بکش

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) عاغا بگم؟؟صدام حسین خخخخخخخخ اخه یبار یه پیام دادن این دوتا کلمه با هم بودن منم اینطوری خوندم این شد که شد لقب خخخخخخ

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک از این!!!!این پرسیدن داشت!!!!!!!

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد ادمای این فیلم خارجیا هس که هی بکش بکش کلا عاشق این ادماس با این اواتاراش!!

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟خدت گفتی پاپیونما

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اره بابااااااااا خوبه!!!فعلا وقت درس خوندنشه!!!!خخخخخ

14.از کدوم ویژگی بدش میاد؟از کدوم خوشش میاد ؟ من این سوال تغیر دادم از بابت اون جواب میدم از اینکه روزاش مث هم باشه بدش میاد!!!
از اینکه طرف زودرنج نباشه وباجنبه باشه فک کنم خوشش میاد(اون سوالا حال نداشتم فکر کنم تغیر دادم پوزش)

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ نظری ندارم همون صدام حسین خخخخخ

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :الان میدم وایسا

17. ی ارزو واسش : انشا...پیراپزشکی و خوشبختیش!!!!

18.ی نصیحت :**این اواتاراتو درس کن خیلییییییی زشتن!!!درس بخوووووون!!!مامان بزرگتم مسخره نکن!!!* :Yahoo (53): 
*
در اخر هم بگم من هرچی گفتم به شوخی بوده وگرنه همش همون چیزایی که پرنیا جون گفتن
موفق باشید*!!

----------


## rezasara

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ سیاستمدار میشه

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم ازش

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ البته

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ والا نمی دونم!! زحمت بکش این سوالو جواب بده

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ مسائل سیاسی
 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ روابط عمومی خوبی دارند 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ هر دو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ اتفاق خاصی نمی افته!! از کنار هم رد میشن
 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ چه گوارا

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ اینم شد سوال

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ از آراز خان بپرسید!!!!

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ ویژگی بد ندیدم ازشون!!!

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش : سلامتی

18.ی نصیحت : ذهنتو دور کن از سیاست!!! موهاتو سفید میکنه

----------


## N I L O O

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ توی سازمان ملل کار کنه یا یونیسف و ... اینجو چیزا

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نمیدونم ولی اگه میدونستم هم نمیگفتم* :Y (750): *
**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ عالی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ اصلا و ابدا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟* :Y (475): *
**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ رو هرچی که روش حساسه* :Y (769): *
**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ من هنوز به فصل احتملات نرسیدم،سوال بعدی.* :Y (767): *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟* :40: *
**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) من که بهش میگم دادا حسین

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟*  :Yahoo (77): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ مشاور**

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (512): 
*
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ آره فعلا درس بخونه بهتره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ بدی که ندیدم،خوبی ها هم که خوبه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟* :Y (463): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :** 

(باز شود دیده شود بلکه پسندیده شود)

17. ی ارزو واسش : تحقق یافتن همه ی آرزوهاش

18.ی نصیحت : تو این زمان کنکور موظب باش سرما نخوری
*

----------


## M O H S E N

کلا دوسش دارم

 لاو یو

----------


## sara75_M5R

[QUOTE=@P@rNiy;142805]




*عاقا ! حسیــــن 
**
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟بازیگر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟تا حالا کار ضایغی ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بلهههه.خیلی خیلی زیاد خخ

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ن اصلا 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم والا

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟همشون

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟با همه جوره

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک فک کنم بترسه خخ

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد داییم خخ

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ن باید بشه مدیر

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟خوش اخلاقیش واقعا عالی.ویژگی بد هنو ندیدم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
عالیییییی

17. ی ارزو واسش :ایشاله فیزیوتراپی قبول بشن 


*
*ایشاله آقا حسین همیشه سالم و سلامت و موفق باشین.با تشکر*
[/

----------


## پاپا پوریا

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟**بازیگر فیلم های اکشن**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟**وایسا یکم ف کنم هوووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووم چیزی یادم نمیاد اگه یادم نمیاد هنوز آتو دستم نداده* *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟* *بهله بهله بسی بسیار اصولا روابط عمومی بسی بالایی داره...به خودم رفته خخخ**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟* *نه بابا این چه حرفیه بشه به این خوفی ___ولی یه چیزی که اذیتم میکنه اینه که خیلی یه طرفه دید سیاسی داره این یکم رو مخه...البته هر کی آزادی داره ولی خوب این همه تعریف از دولتی که چند ماهه سر کار اومده زیاد خوب نیست هوووووم**

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟** زیادن ...به پ.ب ش رجوع شود* *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه* *؟روی استقلال...روی دولت یازدهم ...روی جشواره فجر* *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟**عین آهنربا همرو جذب میکنه ناقلا* *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟* *با 2 جنس میسازه**

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟** پسر مخوف!!! 
**
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟** سوسک از این !!! دوستان آواتار قبلیشو که یادتونه آفرین واس همون گفتم* *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟** یاد یکی از رفقام که خیلی دوسش دارم* *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (509): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟* *نه به نظرم میتونه مدیریت بخش فیلم و سریال رو برعهده بگیره خودمم میشم معاونش ((اگه دوستان نگن تاپیک های غیر درسی زیاد میشه ))**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟** از خوشرویی و گرم بودنش خوشم میاد((ویژگی ما خوزستانیا ))
از جبهه گیری سیاسیش خوشم نمیاد((با صداقت تمام گفتم ))**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟* *اکانت با نمکی داره خوشم میاد ازش...**

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Yahoo (11): *

17. ی ارزو واسش : خوب باش...شاد باش...سالم و سرحال باشش...تو درس و زندگی موفق باش...با خونواده و زن آیندت مهربون باش...منم دوست داشته باش  با ما به از این باش 

18.ی نصیحت :
عزیزم پسرم گلم جیگرم سیاست وفیلم و سریال و ساعات طولانی نت واسه هر کنکوری سمه
اینا رو کم کن...

**
**به جون فرهاد پلنیا بیشتر از 2 دقه شد

آخه خواهر من چرا دروغ میگی !* 

شاد باشین همه !!!

 :Y (610):

----------


## Alfredo

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ لیدر باشگاه استقلال با یه من ریش
**
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟تو کل کل خیلی یهو قاطی می کنه نمی دونه چی داره پست می کنه..بعد پاک می کنه..بعد میاد میگه جون مادرت تو هم پاک کن  

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟اون که بعله..رفیقه خودمم هست

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟آره می خوام بزنم خون بالا بیاره ..اسن سوال شد آخه؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نه که نوستراداموسم..می دونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟پروفایلش..اینقدرم ضایست که نگو...آدمم روش نمیشه بهش بگه که*  :Y (472): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟بستگی داره چیکار کنه تو جمع

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
 شر درست نکنین واسه ما.من نظر خودم رو نمی گم*  :Y (472): *

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ 
باجنبه

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ جفتشون

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
گفتم که..لیدر استقلال با یه من ریش

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 
ریش داره..رییش..ریش*  :Y (690): (‌ریش دار پیدا نکردم)*

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ 
حتما بوده دیگه..ولی خب من فقط دیدم لایک می کنه..کلا هرچی ببینه لایک می کنه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
فعلا که بی جنبه نبوده و این خودش خیلی خوبه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
جانم؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده
می خوای واسش شعر بخونم؟

17:نصیحت

حسین عزیز..اگه قرار باشه مثل الان 24 ساعته تو سایت بمونی اون خیلی پشت کنکورت میشه خیلی خیلی پشت کنکور..حواست باشه*

----------


## Zanbagh

*11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟جوکر(من نمیگما خودش میگه)*

----------


## hossein_R

*​واقعا ممنون از همتون که وقت گذاشتین و برام نظر دادین...*
*خیلی خوشحال شدم یکی از کادو های قشنگ زندگیم بود* :34: 
*
امیدوارم همتون موفق باشین و به خواسته هاتون برسین 

خدانگهدار همه دوستای خوبم تا بعد کنکور...*

----------


## gloria22

[
 
[/QUOTE]
*ا؟منم میتونم نظر بدم؟!!!البته من ایشونومدت زیادی نیس که میشناسم!!*
*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟پزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟دوستی چه نوعی؟!رفیق که  زیاد داره ولی حتمن دررابطه باجنس مخالف هم موفقه در آینده ایشالوووو!!!

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نچ

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟اوووم تو جمع نمیشه!!

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟31-30+12-7-4^2+34

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)یکم مث خودم!

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟به هم خیره  میشن 2مین یک لبخندمیزنن به هم وسپس سوکسه باکمک مایع درون شکمش به ته  دمپایی آقاحسین خوب میچسبه!!ازبه هم زدن حالتون پوزش میطلبم

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد لگولاس تو ارباب حلقه ها!!!!!

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟نه کمشه!!!انگار از2448ساعت تو سایته!!

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟بعدن میگم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟فک کنم زیاد بهش میرسه!

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :رسیدن به چیزی که لایقشه

18.ی نصیحت :وقت هم اینک دردست توست.دزدان امادرکمینت.ازوقتت همچون گنجینه  ای که قوت تو برای رسیدن به آن قله ای که درهمین نزدیکیست مراقبت کن.درآن  قله چیزهای غیرقابل تصوری برای دیدنت لحظه شماری میکنند. 
*

----------


## M o h a m m a d

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
*از بس تایپیکای فیلم و سینما زده واقعا یاد بازیگری میفتم
اونم فیلمای وسترن:خخخخ :Y (601): 

*2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
*خودت اعتراف کن:::زووووووود :Yahoo (94): 
ولی وقتی میخواد نظر مخالف خدوشو بگه میخواد بزنه:خخخخخ البته باحاله :Yahoo (94): 

*3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
*بعله

*4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
*نه اتفاقا داداشم خیلیم باحاله :Y (470): 

*5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
*نمیدونم

*6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
*خو از کوجا بدونم

*7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
*15

*8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
*پسرا
خخخ
داداشم سر به زیره اصن لامصب نگاه پروفشونم(مرجع ضمیر:دخترا) نمیکنه
حالا من یه چی گفتم شماها جدی نگیرید :Yahoo (94): 

*9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
*سوالای سخت سخت نپرس خو :Y (401): 

*10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
*نچ-گمون نکنم بترسه

*11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
*اینم که سخته :Yahoo (94): 

*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
*  :Y (536): 

*13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
*تازه کمم هست :Y (471): 

*14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
*یافت نشد
کلا من چیزایی که دیدم خوب بوده :Y (471): 

*15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
*خوبه...

*16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

*اگه تونستی بازش کن:خخخخ
 
*17. ی ارزو واسش :
*ایشاا... همیشه موفق باشی داداش :Yahoo (1):  :22: 

*18.ی نصیحت :
*بابا حداقل ماهی1بار با دیال آپ بیا خو :22: 
همه در میرن :Y (543):  :Y (543):  :Y (543): 
________________________________

ببخش دیگه دیر شد
شد نوش دارو پس از مرگ سهراب قبلا یه بار نوشتم یدفعه سیستم ریست شد دیگه همش پرید
حوصلم نمیشد باز بنویسم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Lara27

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟مشاور 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟nothing

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟yes

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟never

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟سجاد 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟روی موهاش و ظاهرش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟31نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟جفتشون :yahoo (21):

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)با جنبه 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟عاشق هم میشن 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد خودش 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟:yahoo (1):

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اوهوم 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟کلا پسر خوبیه 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه :yahoo (4):

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :سعادتمندی و بودن زیر سایه مادر گرامیشون 

18.ی نصیحت :توی جایگاهی نیستم نصیحت کنم *

----------

